# Downloads disappear?



## lukeram (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi.
I'm an advanced computer user currently studying I.T at university and normally solve all my friends and family computer issues but I a)don't have time and b)don't really know about this one.
The problem is:
When I download something (for example HijackThis) I click, save as, or run, the download box comes up, downloads, then beeps and disappears, the downloaded item isnt on desktop or whereever I save it. I am using IE7 (latest version) have an up to date software package, am running a legit copy of AVG that has started to stuff up lately. Definately don't have a virus, have reset IE settings, turned off all firewalls, virus scanners and tried, etc etc, and it isn't working.
I saw a thread recently from a girl who has the same problem but everyone was just getting frustrated because she couldn't tell them anything. I will be able to give you more info.
My PC stats are:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz (not overclocked)
Asus P5K Pro
4GB RAM
250GB HDD
1TB EXT HD.
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI-E.
Vista Home Premium (legit copy) 32bit.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what's happening, but I've noticed that Vista uses a folder called "Downloads" by default (It's about time).
Take a look in that folder and see what's there.
Of course, Vista has all those wonderful (?) search features also.


----------



## lukeram (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, 
Not in the Downloads folder and not anywhere to be found on the computer.
What happens is this:
1. Click Save As
2. Choose destination or Run (Say... Desktop.)
3. Download begins, bar fills as the file downloads.
4. Download completes, download box disappears. Nothing else happens.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Truly weird. It's got to be a popup blocker or firewall, maybe an IE restriction.
I'd download Firefox and try downloading the file again.
Just for laughs, look in the AVG Virus Vault.


----------



## lukeram (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, well I would love to download Firefox and check but thats the problem.. I can't download it!
That's what I thought, but I have turned off all IE settings, all firewall, all anti-virus, everything. Not in virus-vault either.. 
Good issue huh.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If you uncheck the *Close this dialog box when download completes* check box, then click the *Open Folder* button when the download finishes, what happens?


----------



## lukeram (Mar 25, 2007)

Solved - 
Solution: Get rid of AVG. **** program.
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## RoOoM101 (Apr 28, 2008)

i had nothing but problems with avg running on vista, i swear by avast, specialy with the x64 versions. tell you the truth, avg has never been any good with any kind of x64, what the hecks the problem with grisoft?


----------

